# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Wenn die Macht wieder Spaß macht - Film-Fazit



## Christian Doerre (16. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Wenn die Macht wieder Spaß macht - Film-Fazit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Wenn die Macht wieder Spaß macht - Film-Fazit


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Dezember 2015)

Hab den Film gestern mit Christian zusammen gesehen und kann mich seinen Ausführungen nur anschließen, auch wenn ich die Anlehnung des Plots an Eine neue Hoffnung etwas kritischer sehe.
Aber dazu gibt es am Wochenende dann einen gesonderten Artikel von mir, wo ich ohne Rücksicht auf Spoiler kläre, was mich an der Story stört.
Wer den Film bis dahin gesehen hat, kann sich das ja dann durchlesen.
Unter dem Strich aber auf jeden Fall ein toller Star Wars-Film.


----------



## Vordack (16. Dezember 2015)

Da schreibt er rein daß er nicht spoilert, ich glaube ihm und dann gehts los ("war im Trailer drin also kein Spoiler") Duh. Danke. 

Was ist wenn man sich noch keinen Trailer angeschaut hat um keine Spoiler mitzubekommen?


----------



## GremlinGizmo (16. Dezember 2015)

Also ich bin heut Nacht (bzw. morgen) um 0:01 Uhr bei uns im Kino, exclusive Preview  Freu mich schon sehr drauf!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Dezember 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was ist wenn man sich noch keinen Trailer angeschaut hat um keine Spoiler mitzubekommen?



Wer sich keine Trailer anschaut, sollte sich doch eigentlich auch keine Texte durchlesen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Vordack (16. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wer sich keine Trailer anschaut, sollte sich doch eigentlich auch keine Texte durchlesen, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Mathias, da gebe ich dir Recht, deswegen habe ich auch erst entschieden weiterzulesen als ich das las: 





> In dieser SPOILERFREIEN Kolumne


. Leider wurde ich total verarscht da es wohl unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt was ein Spoiler ist und was nicht...


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mathias, da gebe ich dir Recht, deswegen habe ich auch erst entschieden weiterzulesen als ich das las: . Leider wurde ich total verarscht da es wohl unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt was ein Spoiler ist und was nicht...



Tjah, die einzige Sicherheit einen Film Spoiler-frei zu erleben ist die, jeglichen Medien - inklusive Internet - fern zu bleiben.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (16. Dezember 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mathias, da gebe ich dir Recht, deswegen habe ich auch erst entschieden weiterzulesen als ich das las: . Leider wurde ich total verarscht da es wohl unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt was ein Spoiler ist und was nicht...



Nein, da gibt es eigentlich keine zwei Ansichten. Was vor dem Film bekannt ist = kein Spoiler, der in einer Rezension beachtet werden muss. Sonst ließe sich die Rezension nämlich genau so zusammenfassen:

"Film XY ist ein Film. Er hat einen Anfang, ein Ende und einen Handlungsverlauf."

Wenn du auch zu den Grundlagen der Handlung, der Figuren usw. absolut gar nichts wissen willst, bist du in einer Rezension zum Film einfach an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## Vordack (16. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tjah, die einzige Sicherheit einen Film Spoiler-frei zu erleben ist die, jeglichen Medien - inklusive Internet - fern zu bleiben.



Ach nee, das geht auch so ganz gut, ich bin im wegklicken von aut. Videos ganz gut und ich kann auch Artikel nicht lesen, auch wenn ich natürlich scharf auf Infos bin, nicht Spoiler.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2015)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Nein, da gibt es eigentlich keine zwei Ansichten. Was vor dem Film bekannt ist = kein Spoiler...



Also sobald etwas gespoilert wurde, ist es kein Spoiler mehr?


----------



## Vordack (16. Dezember 2015)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Nein, da gibt es eigentlich keine zwei Ansichten. Was vor dem Film bekannt ist = kein Spoiler, der in einer Rezension beachtet werden muss. Sonst ließe sich die Rezension nämlich genau so zusammenfassen:
> 
> "Film XY ist ein Film. Er hat einen Anfang, ein Ende und einen Handlungsverlauf."
> 
> Wenn du auch zu den Grundlagen der Handlung, der Figuren usw. absolut gar nichts wissen willst, bist du in einer Rezension zum Film einfach an der falschen Stelle.



Achso, deswegen schauen sich viele die Trailer nicht an um Spoilergefahr zu vermeiden... verstehe... es ist eine Sache über den Film zu sprechen und was er in einem auslöst, eine andere auf spezifische Handlungen/Gespäche einzugehen (hier von Han Solo). 

Hier noch mal Wikipedia für Dich 





> Ein Spoiler (englisch to spoil, „verderben“) ist eine Information, die wesentliche Handlungselemente eines belletristischen Werks, eines Films, eines Videospiels, eines Hörbuchs, eines Sportereignisses oder Folgen einer Fernsehserie zusammenfasst und dadurch dazu geeignet ist, den Genuss am vollständigen Werk bzw. dessen Ausgang zu verderben.



Ein Spoiler hat GAR NIX mit einem Erscheinungsdatum zu tun, es geht darum Inhalte des Films auszuplaudern die anderen die Spannung nehmen könnten.

Anderes Beispiel. 

Du unterhällst Dich mit einem Kumpel über nen Film aus den 90ern der Dir gefällt. Er kennt ihn nicht. Weil Dir der Film gefällt und Du ihm Deinem Kumpel schmackhaft machen willst erzählst Du ihm ein paar grobe Rahmenhandlungen, spoilerst ihm aber keine Details damit er es ganz geniessen kann. Kommt Dir so eine verwendung des Wortes "Spoiler" kommplet irrsinnig vor? Dann stehst Du mMn ziemlich alleine da.


----------



## BiJay (16. Dezember 2015)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Nein, da gibt es eigentlich keine zwei Ansichten. Was vor dem Film bekannt ist = kein Spoiler, der in einer Rezension beachtet werden muss.


Nein, das heißt einfach, dass eine Rezension (wie diese) eben nicht Spoiler frei ist. Man kann natürlich auch eine Rezension schreiben ohne zu spoilern, indem man die Handlung nicht erwähnt. Man geht auf die Gestaltung der Charaktere ein, die Effekte, die Soundkulisse...

Ich schaue auch keine Trailer von einem Film an, den ich mir eh irgendwann angucke. Das hat mir davor schon oft die Erfahrung des Films vermiest. Und ein Trailer bringt mir dann auch nichts, da ich eh weiß, dass ich mir den Film anschaue und dann eh alles (mit Zusammenhang) sehe. Ich gucke hier auch nur durch die Kommentare, um zu sehen warum die Leute so gehypet sind.


----------



## Vordack (16. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Nein, das heißt einfach, dass eine Rezension meistens eben nicht Spoiler frei ist. Man kann natürlich auch eine Rezension schreiben ohne zu spoilern, indem man die Handlung nicht erwähnt. Man geht auf die Gestaltung der Charaktere eine, die Effekte, die Soundkulisse...



Genau, und darum ging es mir, daß hier extra mir SPOILERFREI geworben wird, sich aber nicht daran gehalten wird. Verarsche!


----------



## Christian Doerre (16. Dezember 2015)

Was genau ist deiner Ansicht nach denn der Große Spoiler? Meinst du Han Solos Erklärung zur Macht? Das ist nun wirklich kein Story-Spoiler, ob die Szene im Trailer war oder nicht. Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man bei so was empfindlich ist, aber diese kleine Szene, ob du sie vorher schon kennst oder nicht, kann einem echt nicht das Film-Erlebnis madig machen. Wenn man überempfindlich ist (und das weiß man eigentlich selber), muss man sich wirklich von allem fernhalten, das mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (16. Dezember 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Achso, deswegen schauen sich viele die Trailer nicht an um Spoilergefahr zu vermeiden... verstehe... es ist eine Sache über den Film zu sprechen und was er in einem auslöst, eine andere auf spezifische Handlungen/Gespäche einzugehen (hier von Han Solo).
> 
> Hier noch mal Wikipedia für Dich
> 
> Ein Spoiler hat GAR NIX mit einem Erscheinungsdatum zu tun, es geht darum Inhalte des Films auszuplaudern die anderen die Spannung nehmen könnten.



Danke, ich weiß, was ein Spoiler ist. Und wenn du meinen Beitrag sinnerfassend gelesen hättest, hättest du bemerkt, dass ich sage, dass "[w]as vor dem Film bekannt ist [...] kein Spoiler [ist], der in einer Rezension beachtet werden muss."

Wenn du also überhaupt gar nix zum Film wissen willst, den Text dann aber trotzdem liest, bist du schlicht und ergreifend selber schuld, kannst dich bei niemandem beschweren außer dir selbst und solltest aufhören, hier gegen den Autoren zu pöbeln.


----------



## Vordack (16. Dezember 2015)

ChristianDoerre schrieb:


> Was genau ist deiner Ansicht nach denn der Große Spoiler? Meinst du Han Solos Erklärung zur Macht? Das ist nun wirklich kein Story-Spoiler, ob die Szene im Trailer war oder nicht. Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man bei so was empfindlich ist, aber diese kleine Szene, ob du sie vorher schon kennst oder nicht, kann einem echt nicht das Film-Erlebnis madig machen. Wenn man überempfindlich ist (und das weiß man eigentlich selber), muss man sich wirklich von allem fernhalten, das mit dem Thema zu tun hat.



Danke für Deine Stellungnahme. Es IST ein Spoiler der mir etwas über die Geschichte erzählt (das die Jedis in Vergessenheit geraten sind?). Über die größe des Spoilers kann ich nicht mutmaßen da ich so gut wie nichts über den Film weiss (storytechnisch). 

Ist es jetzt soweit daß ihr eine Spoilerskala entwerfen wollt? So ala Spoilergefahr 5 ist wie das Ende verraten und Spoilerstufe 1 ist einen Nebensatz preisgeben? Und ihr entscheidet jetzt für alle Leser daß ihr etwas als SPOILERFREI kennzeichnen dürft und dennoch Spoiler der Stufe 1 oder 2 verwenden dürft?

Rausreden hilft hier nicht, ebensowenig wie Falschaussagen anderer Redakteure zum Thema.

Das Thema ist für mich gegessen, ich habe angemerkt daß ich es Scheisse fand. Nimmt es als konstruktive Kritik für die Zukunft aber versucht bitte nicht auf Teufel komm raus euch hier zu rechtfertigen. (Ich habe Euch benutzt da hier ja mehrere Redis ihren Senf dazugeben (der nicht unbedingt stimmt).

Einen schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Christian Doerre (16. Dezember 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Stellungnahme. Es IST ein Spoiler der mir etwas über die Geschichte erzählt (das die Jedis in Vergessenheit geraten sind?). Über die größe des Spoilers kann ich nicht mutmaßen da ich so gut wie nichts über den Film weiss (storytechnisch).
> 
> Ist es jetzt soweit daß ihr eine Spoilerskala entwerfen wollt? So ala Spoilergefahr 5 ist wie das Ende verraten und Spoilerstufe 1 ist einen Nebensatz preisgeben? Und ihr entscheidet jetzt für alle Leser daß ihr etwas als SPOILERFREI kennzeichnen dürft und dennoch Spoiler der Stufe 1 oder 2 verwenden dürft?
> 
> ...



Du weißt so gut wie nichts über die Story? Obwohl du meine Rezension hier gelesen hast? Seltsam, könnte ja daran liegen, dass ich nicht gespoilert habe 
Ich versuche mich hier übrigens nicht rauszureden, ich möchte dir nur klar machen, dass du überempfindlich bist. Das ist kein Spoiler und wird deshalb auch nicht aus dem Text entfernt und es wird sich auch nicht dafür entschuldigt. Wenn ich wirklich gespoilert hätte, wäre das natürlich was anderes. Ich habe den Text übrigens vor der Veröffentlichung von zwei Kollegen hier (nein, nicht Matthias und Lukas) gegenlesen lassen, um eben zu erfahren, ob man irgendetwas als Spoiler verstehen könnte. Die einstimmige Meinung war: "Kein Spoiler. Wer da meckert stellt sich an."


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Nacht heißt es nicht nur für Chewie "Wir sind Zuhause"


----------



## Wamboland (16. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ist es morgen Nacht so weit. ^^

Klingt auf jeden Fall ganz gut. Das man evtl. zu sehr auf Nummer Sicher geht kann ich verstehen, daher passt das schon. Das der Film vermutlich nicht so auf einen wirkt wie die alten Teile habe ich schon erwartet. Aber es scheint ja ein guter SW Film zu werden der Spaß macht. Wenn er das schafft, soll es mir für einen neuen Einstieg ins Universum genügen 

Mein Hauptproblem wird wohl eh meine Vorstellung des Universums sein, denn als EU Fan (mind. 150 Bücher) habe ich halt ein klares Bild davon wie, wer, wo zu sein hat. Mich davon zu befreien wird wohl die schwerste Aufgabe für mich. 

Ich gehe nun zumindest etwas ruhiger in den Film ... und wenn er doch scheiße ist, kündige ich halt mein PCG Abo


----------



## Christian Doerre (16. Dezember 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich gehe nun zumindest etwas ruhiger in den Film ... und wenn er doch scheiße ist, kündige ich halt mein PCG Abo



"Nooooooooooooo!"


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab durchaus erwartet, dass SW: Episode 7 ein guter Film wird. Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass es Disney trotz kommerzieller Mainstream-Ausrichtung versteht, gute und familientaugliche Filme zu machen. 
Die Trailer haben die SW-Stimmung ja schon ziemlich gut eingefangen und rüber gebracht. Daher bin ich auch zuversichtlich, einen guten Starwars-Film zu sehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> und wenn er doch scheiße ist, kündige ich halt mein PCG Abo



Vorsicht, der Pfad zur dunklen Seite das ist, hmmm.


----------



## Frullo (16. Dezember 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> ...mehrere Redis...




*Die Rückkehr der Redi-Ritter 


   *​


----------



## Vordack (16. Dezember 2015)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Danke, ich weiß, was ein Spoiler ist. Und wenn du meinen Beitrag sinnerfassend gelesen hättest, hättest du bemerkt, dass ich sage, dass "[w]as vor dem Film bekannt ist [...] kein Spoiler [ist], der in einer Rezension beachtet werden muss."
> 
> Wenn du also überhaupt gar nix zum Film wissen willst, den Text dann aber trotzdem liest, bist du schlicht und ergreifend selber schuld, kannst dich bei niemandem beschweren außer dir selbst und solltest aufhören, hier gegen den Autoren zu pöbeln.



Du willst es nicht kapieren oder?



> Wenn du also überhaupt gar nix zum Film wissen willst, den Text dann aber trotzdem liest, bist du schlicht und ergreifend selber schuld, kannst dich bei niemandem beschweren außer dir selbst und solltest aufhören, hier gegen den Autoren zu pöbeln.



Sach ma gehts noch? Wenn eine Rezension extra  mit Spoilerfrei tituliert wird sollte man sich auch daran halten, nur darum geht es und nicht was man in einer Rezension spoilern darf und was nicht.

Und was erlaubst Du Dir eigentlich? Ich pöble nicht gegen irgendeinen Autor, ich kritisiere etwas was ein Autor erstellt habt und wofür ihr (von uns) bezahlt werdet und Du/ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun als wie jedes Forenkiddie dagegen anzuwettern anstatt euch mal Gedanken darüber zu machen.

Ich wollte nichts mehr hier schrieben und für mich ist das Thema gegessen, konnte ja nicht ahnen daß Du in der zwischenzeitleich wieder was reingeschrieben hast.

Bitte am Rande: Ihr seit Redakteure, verhaltet euch bitte auch so.


----------



## moeykaner (16. Dezember 2015)

seid*


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Dezember 2015)

Was hat der Star Wars Film Artikel eigentlich auf der PCGames Seite zu suchen. Dafür gibt es doch eigentlich die SFT Zeitschrift und entsprechendes Forum. Schon schlimm genug, dass PC Jünger die ganze Zeit mit Konsolentests und Vorschauberichten belästigt werden. Hört endlich auf immer diese Cross Promo Click Bait Scheisse zu veranstalten  - es ist einfach nur noch ätzend wenn man auf jeder Computec Seite immer die selben Berichte liest in denen lediglich Adjektive mit Synonymen ersetzt wurden, um den Eindruck zu erwecken es sei ein eigens für das jeweilige Magazin geschriebener Artikel.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht sind viele (PC-)Spieler halt Star Wars Fans? Ich versteh nicht was es da wieder zu meckern gibt, sorry


----------



## pinkDIVApunk (16. Dezember 2015)

Zu dem oh so schlimm gespoilerten Kasper der hier eine riesen Welle schlägt .....    moment, ich formuliere es noch damit du es verstehst....   

Mimimimimimimimimi


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Dezember 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Was hat der Star Wars Film Artikel eigentlich auf der PCGames Seite zu suchen. Dafür gibt es doch eigentlich die SFT Zeitschrift und entsprechendes Forum. Schon schlimm genug, dass PC Jünger die ganze Zeit mit Konsolentests und Vorschauberichten belästigt werden. Hört endlich auf immer diese Cross Promo Click Bait Scheisse zu veranstalten  - es ist einfach nur noch ätzend wenn man auf jeder Computec Seite immer die selben Berichte liest in denen lediglich Adjektive mit Synonymen ersetzt wurden, um den Eindruck zu erwecken es sei ein eigens für das jeweilige Magazin geschriebener Artikel.


Ich wünsche dir ein angenehmes Leben auf anderen Seiten.


----------



## alu355 (17. Dezember 2015)

> Bei einer Sache bin ich mir allerdings sehr sicher: Star-Wars-Fans werden gute zwei Stunden hervorragend unterhalten.



Tja, du solltest wohl besser keine Wetten abschließen, du würdest verdammt arm werden.
Entweder war mein Kino die einzige Ansammlung von griesgrämigen Star Wars Hassern, möglichrweise war auch die späte Uhrzeit schuld oder irgendwas stimmt mit den generell doch sehr positven Profi-Kritiken im Netz nicht überein.
Am Ende des FIlms hat einer gejubelt und ohne Scheiß, fast das gesamte Kino hat sich zu dem umgedreht und ihn entweder bemitleidend, veärgert oder fassungslos angeguckt.
Gleiches auch vorne in der Riesentraube aus Rauchern.
Da kam kein "man was war das geil" oder sonst irgendwas großartig positives, sondern mehr ungläubiges Aufzählen der extrem sich ins Auge reinrammenden Fehler im Film.




SPOILERSPOILERSPOILERSPOILERSPOILERSPOILERSPOILERSPOILER:




Spoiler



Vom wilden Zusammenmischen von den alten Episoden hinsichtlich Storyelemente, Charakteren und Szenen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.
Ist der neue Star Wars gut? 
Ja, wenn man die Brachlandschaft im Science-Fiction Segment betrachtet schon.
Innerhalb der Serie aber eher aufgewärmter und aufgebohrter Durchschnitt, der die Sentimentalitätsschiene fährt...bis die Fahrt abrupt und völlig antiklimatisch für den alten Han endet (war eigentlich schon abzusehen mit der ersten Erwähnung das der Bösewicht der Sohnemann ist.)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Dezember 2015)

Für Spoiler haben wir extra so eine schicke Funktion, also nutzt die auch. Danke.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Am Ende des FIlms hat einer gejubelt und ohne Scheiß



ehrlich gesagt, würde ich absolut jeden, der im kino jubelt (wer macht so was???) bemitleidend ansehen.


----------



## SpieleKing (17. Dezember 2015)

Bin absolut der gleichen meinung, hab den Film heute nacht gesehen und er war großartig! Gab zwar am Ende ein Wutausbruch eines(angeblichen) Fans, aber was solls, man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. Im großen und ganzen wurde den ganzen Film über geklatscht, gelacht und gejubelt und einem blieb das Popkorn im Hals stecken bei dramatischen Szenen. Großes Kino!!!


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, würde ich absolut jeden der im kino jubelt (wer macht so was???) bemitleidend ansehen.



Als IV einfach nur Star Wars oder auf Deutsch Krieg der Sterne hiess, haben die Leute im Kino nicht gejubelt - sie sind aufgestanden und haben geklatscht. Wie sich die Zeiten ändern...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, würde ich absolut jeden, der im kino jubelt (wer macht so was???) bemitleidend ansehen.


Emotionaler Eisklotz. 

Die letzten Male dass ich kollektives Klatschen im Kino miterlebt hab waren die Besuche von "Spider-Man 2" und "Star Trek 2009". Sowas unterstreicht eine positive Resonanz perfekt.


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...letzten Male dass ich kollektives Klatschen im Kino...



Avatar (Der von James Cameron, nicht den Misthaufen den Shyamalan als Verfilmung der besten Trickfilmserie die ich je gesehen habe abgeliefert hat  )


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Emotionaler Eisklotz.



geht so. 
ich find es nur...na ja..._befremdlich_....eine (tote) leinwand anzujubeln oder anzuklatschen.


----------



## stawacz (17. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> geht so.
> ich find es nur...na ja..._befremdlich_....eine (tote) leinwand anzujubeln oder anzuklatschen.



und wie sieht das mit public viewing aus ? da jubeln die leute auch ne tote leinwand an,und das nich nur zum schluss^^


wenn der film gut wird,werd ich ne ehrenrunde durchs kino rennen und alle abklatschen.ob sie wollen oder nich


----------



## Amosh (17. Dezember 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Da kam kein "man was war das geil" oder sonst irgendwas großartig positives, sondern mehr ungläubiges Aufzählen der extrem sich ins Auge reinrammenden Fehler im Film.


Das sind dann aber die Leute, die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als jeden Film kleinlichst zu analysieren... Ich hab da eher die Tendenz, einen Film als Gesamtwerk zu betrachten. Wo wir grad dabei sind: Ich schaue ihn erst heute Abend, also bis da hin Backen zu mit Spoilern.


----------



## alu355 (17. Dezember 2015)

Amosh schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber die Leute, die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als jeden Film kleinlichst zu analysieren... Ich hab da eher die Tendenz, einen Film als Gesamtwerk zu betrachten.



Ja, nur sind das normalerweise ein paar versprengte kleine Grüppchen von 2 bis 3 Mann, die einfach nur nicht nach Hause gehen wollen und dann jeden Film auseinanderpflücken.
Wenn aber die halbe Meute von 4 Kinosälen herumsteht und das macht stimmt doch was nicht.
Aber wie gesagt, vielleicht habe ich ja auch nur die einzige Ansammlung von überpingelingen Fans erwischt, hier hat ja einer behauptet, daß die Leute in seinem Saal ja sogar während dem Film geklatscht haben (das fände ich wirklich nervig)...wahrscheinlich haben die auch getanzt und gebetet.


----------



## stawacz (17. Dezember 2015)

hmm naja kann ich nich nachvollziehen,,die aktuellen trailer fand ich jetzt schon spannender und düsterer als die komplette neue trilogie,,ich denke ich werde nicht enttäuscht werden

PS an allem rummäkeln is der weg zur dunklen seite,,weisste bescheid


----------



## Big-Ron (17. Dezember 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Tja, du solltest wohl besser keine Wetten abschließen, du würdest verdammt arm werden.
> Entweder war mein Kino die einzige Ansammlung von griesgrämigen Star Wars Hassern, möglichrweise war auch die späte Uhrzeit schuld oder irgendwas stimmt mit den generell doch sehr positven Profi-Kritiken im Netz nicht überein.
> Am Ende des FIlms hat einer gejubelt und ohne Scheiß, fast das gesamte Kino hat sich zu dem umgedreht und ihn entweder bemitleidend, veärgert oder fassungslos angeguckt.
> Gleiches auch vorne in der Riesentraube aus Rauchern.
> Da kam kein "man was war das geil" oder sonst irgendwas großartig positives, sondern mehr ungläubiges Aufzählen der extrem sich ins Auge reinrammenden Fehler im Film.



Dein Kino war wohl eher eine Ansammlung typischer Star Wars-Fans. Wenn die nicht die Originale sehen, sind die sowieso nie zufrieden. An denen würde ich sowieso nicht die Qualität von neuen Star Wars-Filmen fest machen. Denn die finden immer was zum Meckern. 

Ich für meinen Teil finde die originalen Star Wars-Filme heute schon fast peinlich trashig und hab viel mehr Spaß mit den modernen Filmen ( genau wie bei Star Trek und ja, auch der vorherigen Trilogie).

Find es auf jeden Falls schon mal klasse, dass Abrams sich bei den Farb-Filtern an den alten Filmen orientiert hat. Das erzeugt doch eine ganz andere Atmosphäre als die eher bunte Farbmischung der neuen Trilogie.


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2015)

Big-Ron schrieb:


> Dein Kino war wohl eher eine Ansammlung typischer Star Wars-Fans. Wenn die nicht die Originale sehen, sind die sowieso nie zufrieden. An denen würde ich sowieso nicht die Qualität von neuen Star Wars-Filmen fest machen. Denn die finden immer was zum Meckern.



Typischer Star-Wars-Fan?  Gibt's den überhaupt? Inzwischen ist das Spektrum meines Erachtens weit gestreut. Es gibt die "nur die OT-Trilogie ist Star Wars", dann gibt's noch die "ich mag das EU so sehr, Disney ist zum Kotzen" und jene die meinen George habe ihre Kindheit vergewaltigt und solche, die mit der neuen Trilogie aufgewachsen sind. Undundund... DEN typischen Star Wars Fan gibt es wohl nicht mehr - und das ist gut so.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, würde ich absolut jeden, der im kino jubelt (wer macht so was???) bemitleidend ansehen.



also wenn bei Star Wars die Laufschrift am Anfang kommt, unterlegt von der Star Wars Titelmusik, ist Applaus Pflicht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich gehe am 23. ja nochmal in den Film.
Da ich nun schon die Handlung kenne, freue ich mich ehrlich gesagt am meisten drauf, die Reaktionen der anderen zu beobachten.


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich gehe am 23. ja nochmal in den Film.
> Da ich nun schon die Handlung kenne, freue ich mich ehrlich gesagt am meisten drauf, die Reaktionen der anderen zu beobachten.




Voyeur!


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> also wenn bei Star Wars die Laufschrift am Anfang kommt, unterlegt von der Star Wars Titelmusik, ist Applaus Pflicht



nein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Dezember 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> also wenn bei Star Wars die Laufschrift am Anfang kommt, unterlegt von der Star Wars Titelmusik, ist Applaus Pflicht


Applaus meinerseits gibt's erst nach einem gelungenem Kinoabend. Der Film muss es sich verdienen. 

P.S. Knuffiger Avatar. ^^


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt sogar ein neues Holiday Special !





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sClBNY1EISU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Avatar (Der von James Cameron, nicht den Misthaufen den Shyamalan als Verfilmung der besten Trickfilmserie die ich je gesehen habe abgeliefert hat  )


Der von James Cameron? Achso...du meinst den anderen Misthaufen.


----------



## MADmanOne (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich gehöre zu denen, die das Expanded Universe liebten und über 100 Romane daraus zuhause stehen haben, die jetzt alle nur noch Altpapier sind, weil sie nun nicht mehr als kanonisch sondern alternative Realität gelten.
Für mich ist dieser und alle folgenden Star Wars Filme daher nicht konsumierbar (was ich per Spoiler-Reviews für Episode 7 auch bereits verifizieren konnte), ich werde ihn daher nicht sehen. 

Ich wünsche aber dennoch allen anderen viel Spaß in diesem Film und beneide sie auch ein klein wenig darum, daß bei ihnen die Magie noch wirkt. Wenn ich das Expanded Universe mal kurz gedanklich ausblende und die von mir gelesenen, detaillierten Spoiler-Reviews zugrundelege, dann kann ich mich den positiven Reviews zu Episode 7 nur anschließen, das machte von der Erzählung her einen guten Eindruck. Daher habe ich keinen Zweifel, daß die allermeisten Star Wars Film-Fans diesen Film mögen werden. Aber für mich ist das keinesfalls möglich, weil ich das Expanded Universe weder 135 Minuten ausblenden kann noch will. Vor allem will ich diesen Schritt nicht auch noch persönlich mitfinanzieren. Aber das gilt nur für mich, also nochmal: Viel Spaß im Kino


----------



## stawacz (17. Dezember 2015)

MADmanOne schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu denen, die das Expanded Universe liebten und über 100 Romane daraus zuhause stehen haben, die jetzt alle nur noch Altpapier sind, weil sie nun nicht mehr als kanonisch sondern alternative Realität gelten.
> Für mich ist dieser und alle folgenden Star Wars Filme daher nicht konsumierbar (was ich per Spoiler-Reviews für Episode 7 auch bereits verifizieren konnte), ich werde ihn daher nicht sehen.
> 
> Ich wünsche aber dennoch allen anderen viel Spaß in diesem Film und beneide sie auch ein klein wenig darum, daß bei ihnen die Magie noch wirkt. Wenn ich das Expanded Universe mal kurz gedanklich ausblende, dann kann ich mich den positiven Reviews dazu nur anschließen. Daher habe ich keinen Zweifel, daß die allermeisten Star Wars Film-Fans diesen Film mögen werden. Aber für mich ist das keinesfalls möglich, weil ich das Expanded Universe weder 135 Minuten ausblenden kann noch will. Vor allem will ich diesen Schritt nicht auch noch persönlich mitfinanzieren. Aber das gilt nur für mich, also nochmal: Viel Spaß im Kino




ernsthaft? du lässt dir deswegen viele neue star wars filme entgehen?is ja nich so als würden wir in der vergangenheit zugeschüttet mit viel futter.... ich muss ehrlich gestehen ich hätte nich erwartet überhaupt noch mal einen film davon zu gesicht zu bekommen..ich freu mich über alles was ich kriegen kann.zu mal der aktuelle ja quallitativ mit der alten "neuen" trilogie den boden wischt.ich bin ehrlich gesagt sogar ganz froh das nun neue wege eingeschlagen werden...


----------



## MADmanOne (17. Dezember 2015)

Ja, ganz ernsthaft. Aber ich gebe zu, es ist schwer nachzuvollziehen wenn man die über 100 Bücher nicht gelesen hat die ich gelesen habe. Das besondere an den Büchern war, daß George Lucas mit einem Gremium immer über den roten Faden gewacht hatte (die Details der Geschichten selbst wurden im Franchise-Prinzip von anderen Autoren geschrieben), diese Bücher gehörten also im Prinzip zusammen und wiedersprachen sich nicht. Wer tot war kam auch später nicht wieder und derartige Eregnisse hatten glaubwürdige und teilweise langfristige Auswirkungen auf andere Charaktäre in Folgebüchern, die Jahre später von anderen Autoren geschrieben wurden. Ereignisse aus einem Buch konnten Jahre später in anderen Büchern Folgeereignisse auslösen usw. Egal wer sie jeweils schrieb, sie passten praktisch immer zusammen, waren halt je nach Autor mal spannender oder halt weniger spannend geschrieben.
Dieser Zusammenhang, der dieser fiktiven Welt für mich Substanz und Bedeutung gab war das für mich Entscheidende. Der existiert jetzt nicht mehr, weil es nur eine Alternative Realität ohne Bedeutung ist und nicht mehr die Star Wars Realität. Ich kann das einfach nicht guten Gewissens unterstützen, aber ich rate auch keinem davon ab, die Filme zu schauen. Es war wirklich ernst gemeint als ich allen viel Spaß gewünscht habe.


----------



## pinkDIVApunk (17. Dezember 2015)

Sooo, zu diesem Artikel muss ich eine Sache sagen die ich nicht so finde..... Da wäre dieses sogenannte "Logikloch über das nichts wissen bezüglich der Macht" .....  aaalso .... 
wenn Rey als kleines Mädchen auf diesen Planeten kam und seit dem als Schrottsammlerin dort aufwuchs in einer Familie die mit dem großen Universum nicht viel zu tun hatte dann ist die Macht für sie ein Mythos mit dem sie nicht viel anfangen kann und die Helden aus den "Geschichten" sind nicht greifbar aber man kennt sie (man nehme einfach mal eine kleine autarke Bauernfamilie im Himalaya die innerhalb ihrer kleinen Welt gut lebt - auch sie kennen eventuell nichts viel aus der Geschichte der Welt und das was sie mal gehört haben könnte wie ein Mythos erscheinen....)  - ebenso ist das mit Finn - aufgezogen mit dem Ziel ein funktioneller Soldat zu sein in einer post-Jedi-Ära ... kennt ebenso neben dem Soldaten-Drill nur die Heldengeschichten. Es wird ja im Film gesagt "von Kindheit an zum Soldaten geformt"........
Und wenn Luke sich davon gemacht hat und irgendwo im selbst gewählten Exil zu leben und es nirgendwo mehr diese Jedi gibt.... dann ist das "nicht wissen" kein Logikloch für mich. Es wurde bei Episode IV zum Beispiel nie kritisiert.... aber hier war die Lage ja auch sehr ähnlich. 

Für mich war der Film von vorne bis hinten perfekt... Danke JJ


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, würde ich absolut jeden, der im kino jubelt (wer macht so was???) bemitleidend ansehen.




aha tja, gut dass du nicht in meinem Kino vorbei geschaut hast... ich hätte es ehrlich gesagt nicht ertragen von dir bemitleidend angesehen zu werden...

was den Film betrifft. Muss ich zugeben, als Starwars Fan nicht wirklich so beeindruckt worden zu sein wie damals von Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter aber jetzt mal im Ernst wie haben alle schon schlechtere Filme gesehen. 

Es ist ja auch nicht leicht alle Gemüter zu besänftigen, so dass jeder mit dem Streifen zufrieden ist. Ab einer gewissen Größe der Fan Base ist das m .M. n nicht mehr möglich. Ich meine wir reden hier nicht von einer popeligen Freitag der 13. Fortsetzung...


----------



## stawacz (17. Dezember 2015)

so ich war jetzt auch gucken,,find aber entgegen anderer meinungen hier das der film großartig is.viel düsterer und beklemmender als episode 1-3...für meinen geschmack der film auf den ich immer gewartet habe...die darsteller sind viel besser gewählt als in 1-3..rey finn und kylo und die anderen neuen sind super gecastet.freu mich auf nächste woche,,da geh ich auch gleich n zweites mal


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein.



Bei der Mitternachtspremiere, umgeben von Cosplayer Sturmtruppen, Jedi und Sith mit Blastern und Lichtschwertern schon, meiner Meinung nach.

Bei der normalen Vorstellung dann natürlich nicht mehr


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Dezember 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Jedis



Ich möchte jedesmal schreien, wenn ich das sehe.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich möchte jedesmal schreien, wenn ich das sehe.



habs gefixt


----------



## luki0710 (17. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Diskussiongruppe wo Szenen interpretiert werden?


----------



## luki0710 (17. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, würde ich absolut jeden, der im kino jubelt (wer macht so was???) bemitleidend ansehen.


Und auch die Kinder die meinen das Luke dem Luke aus der klassischen Trilogie ziemlich ähnlich aus sieht. Ohne scheiß das hat jemand gebracht! 

 Zufall? Ich glaube nicht!


----------



## luki0710 (17. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Als IV einfach nur Star Wars oder auf Deutsch Krieg der Sterne hiess, haben die Leute im Kino nicht gejubelt - sie sind aufgestanden und haben geklatscht. Wie sich die Zeiten ändern...


Wie komme ich in diese Zeit? Da will ich gelebt haben! Ich habe leider keinen DeLorean


----------



## Amosh (17. Dezember 2015)

So, hab ihn jetzt auch geguckt. Ich find das Ende irgendwie unbefriedigend unter dem Gesichtspunkt, jetzt bis 2017 auf eine Fortsetzung warten zu müssen.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Dezember 2015)

Ergo geil?


----------



## Amosh (17. Dezember 2015)

Ja. Ich fand den Film sehr gut. 



Spoiler



Auch wenn er mir ein bisschen viel aus Episode IV klaut...


----------



## stawacz (18. Dezember 2015)

gibts nun eigentlich n thread wo man sich über den film unterhalten kann,,ich habe das bedürfniss mich auszutauschen


----------



## stawacz (18. Dezember 2015)

fsfsfsfs


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2015)

@PCG: Das mit den Spoiler-Tags hier im Kommentarbereich funktioniert leider nur bedingt 

Wenn man auf dem Artikel selbst nach unten zu den Kommentaren scrollt, erscheint folgendes (Keine Sorge, die spoilerhaften Infos sind hierin nicht zu sehen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass dies nicht ganz einfach zu bewerkstelligen ist, aber könntet Ihr in dieser Hinsicht was machen?

Edit: Warum kann ich die Grafiken nicht mehr rausschmeissen? Warum tauchen die immer noch in "Miniaturansichten" auf? (Das erste Bild enthielt noch einen (wenn auch milden) Spoiler)


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich mach einen Filmspoiler-Diskussions-Thread auf nachher wenn ihr möchtet  würde selbst gerne mitdiskutieren, da ich ihn ja schon 1x gesehen habe (Mitternachtspremiere) und am WE das zweite mal ansehen werden, in 2D dann aber


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> @PCG: Das mit den Spoiler-Tags hier im Kommentarbereich funktioniert leider nur bedingt
> 
> Wenn man auf dem Artikel selbst nach unten zu den Kommentaren scrollt, erscheint folgendes (Keine Sorge, die spoilerhaften Infos sind hierin nicht zu sehen)
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Problem bereits mehrfach unseren Entwicklern gemeldet.
Erstmals im Juni 2014.
Leider besteht es immer noch.
Habe jetzt auch noch einmal darauf hingewiesen.


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem bereits mehrfach unseren Entwicklern gemeldet.
> Erstmals im Juni 2014.
> Leider besteht es immer noch.
> Habe jetzt auch noch einmal darauf hingewiesen.



Danke!


----------



## Dai-shi (18. Dezember 2015)

*gelöscht*


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2015)

So hier habt ihr euren Thread, wo ihr euch die "Spoiler" feuchtfröhlich um die Ohren hauen könnt  Ich emfehle den Thread aber dringends zu meiden, wenn man den Film *noch nicht* gesehen haben sollte. Massive Spoiler-Gefahr.
http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-we...genen-zum-film-spoilergefahr.html#post9927836


----------



## stawacz (18. Dezember 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> So hier habt ihr euren Thread, wo ihr euch die "Spoiler" feuchtfröhlich um die Ohren hauen könnt  Ich emfehle den Thread aber dringends zu meiden, wenn man den Film *noch nicht* gesehen haben sollte. Massive Spoiler-Gefahr.
> http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-we...genen-zum-film-spoilergefahr.html#post9927836




hab meinen post bal gelöscht,wenn die spoilerfunktion nich funktioniert...mich würde aber ganz ehrlich interessieren wie du den film fandest?


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich fand den Film ganz cool, ich hab einen Bericht drüben bei VGZ nach der Mitternachtspremiere gemacht (spoilerfrei außer den Infos aus Teaser bzw. Trailer) ich kopiere den mal hier rein 



			
				mir selbst schrieb:
			
		

> *STAR WARS
> Episode VII
> Das Erwachen der Macht*​
> Der Film beginnt wie man die Saga kennt und liebt (mal abgesehen von der Fox-Fanfare) mit dem Lucasfilm Logo, dem blauen "Es war einmal vor langer Zeit, in einer weit, weit entfernten Galaxis" gefolgt von der Laufschrift (incl. Episode VII, da gabs ja Gerüchte, dass der Zusatz fehlen könnte, tat er nicht) unterlegt mit dem Star Wars Maintheme  Gänsehaut und der ganze Saal ablautierte.
> ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> @PCG: Das mit den Spoiler-Tags hier im Kommentarbereich funktioniert leider nur bedingt
> 
> Wenn man auf dem Artikel selbst nach unten zu den Kommentaren scrollt, erscheint folgendes (Keine Sorge, die spoilerhaften Infos sind hierin nicht zu sehen)
> 
> ...



Das scheint irgendwie ein Einzelproblem mit dem bereits gelöschten Post gewesen zu sein.
Eigentlich funktioniert die Spoilerfunktion auch im Kommentarbereich unter dem Artikel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stawacz (18. Dezember 2015)

ich war ja mit meiner freundin gucken,,und der teil hat jetzt tatsächlich dazu geführt,das sie sich die anderen sechs auch noch angucken will,,,


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das scheint irgendwie ein Einzelproblem mit dem bereits gelöschten Post gewesen zu sein.
> Eigentlich funktioniert die Spoilerfunktion auch im Kommentarbereich unter dem Artikel.
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte es allenfalls dann vorkommen, wenn sich ein Spoiler zusätzlich noch innerhalb eines Quotes befindet?


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2015)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dies ist ein Spoiler-Test.

Edit: Nein, daran scheint es nicht zu liegen...


----------



## Wamboland (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann die Meinung verstehen, das es mehr ein Remake ist als ein eigener Film, denn es in der Tat Episode 4.7. ABER, das ist mir immer noch lieber als E1-3. Der Look und das Feeling passt. 

Die Gags zünden und die Figuren sind gut. Das Der Bösewicht Kylo Ren eher schwach wirkt, soll denke ich so sein. Wir sehen seine Unbeherrschtheit, seine Zweifel. Er ist nicht ausgebildet. 



Spoiler



Mich störte eher wie er im "finalen Kampf" wirkte ... auf Details gehe ich hier aber nicht ein.



Ich muss sagen das ich den Film genossen habe und ihm seine, auf Fortsetung getrimmte, Machart nicht übel nehme. Wir wissen das es mind. ein Dreiteiler wird und von daher kann ich damit gut leben. 

Die Sets fand ich alle großartig. Gerade der "geerdete" Charakter hat mir gefallen, gerade nach den extremen in E1/2/3. Ich bin sicher das wir in den nächsten Filmen spektakulärere Orte erkunden werden. Aber hier ging es klar darum eine neue Riege an Figuren einzuführen und nicht die Kulissen zu den Stars zu machen. 

Zudem fand ich den dezenten 3D Einsatz sehr gut, denn hier wirkte nichts gezwungen auf 3D getrimmt, sondern es wurde fast ausschließlich für die Tiefenwirkung genutzt. 

Es war ein toller Sci-Fi Film und ein guter Star Wars Film.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Dezember 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Es war ein toller Sci-Fi Film und ein guter Star Wars Film.



Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## stawacz (18. Dezember 2015)

@ wamboland



Spoiler



wie du schon sagst,,kylo ren is noch weit davon entfernt die macht eines vader inne zu haben.dazu passt ja auch der spruch am ende,als snoak(hieß der so? ) ihn zu sich bringen lässt um seine ausbildung abzuschließen... rey hingegen war für mich schon eine spur zu mächtig,,dafür das sie eigentlich von tuten und blasen keine ahnung hat(was die macht betrifft^^,,ich denke deswegen dürfte ren auch solo töten,,,is doch n bekannter kniff auch in serien,,wenn man einen neuen charakter einfüht lässt man den eine der bis dahin wichtigsten figuren umnieten um den neuen charakter besonders böse oder mächtig darzustellen.ich glaube in der nächsten episode werden beide noch weit mächtiger sein.kylo renn scheint ja im grunde den selben status inne zu haben wie der rothaarige offizier des namen mir grad nich einfällt



ich hoffe das die spoilerfunktion jetzt funktioniert hat


----------



## luki0710 (18. Dezember 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Das Der Bösewicht Kylo Ren eher schwach wirkt, soll denke ich so sein.




Glaub ich auch, geistig schwache oder einfach ängstliche suchen meist nach der einfachsten Lösung. In Star Wars ist dies halt (wie in der Realität) das Böse.


----------



## alu355 (18. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.



Wenn man nicht zwischen verschiedenen Wertungen für unterschiedliche Kategorien unterscheidet, ja dann ist das ein Widerspruch in sich.
Wenn er nur die Kategorie SciFi nimmt, in der es eine Myriade an Filmen gibt, ist der Film für ihn zum Beispiel unter den besten 10 SciFi Filmen aller Zeiten (beinhaltet alles innerhalb des SciFi Genres, wie Blade Runner, Lost in Space etc.).
Innerhalb der Star Wars Saga (alle 7 Filme) wiederum kommt der Film auf Platz 4 oder 3, was Durchschnitt bis gut bedeuten würde.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Dezember 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht zwischen verschiedenen Wertungen für unterschiedliche Kategorien unterscheidet, ja dann ist das ein Widerspruch in sich.
> Wenn er nur die Kategorie SciFi nimmt, in der es eine Myriade an Filmen gibt, ist der Film für ihn zum Beispiel unter den besten 10 SciFi Filmen aller Zeiten (beinhaltet alles innerhalb des SciFi Genres, wie Blade Runner, Lost in Space etc.).
> Innerhalb der Star Wars Saga (alle 7 Filme) wiederum kommt der Film auf Platz 4 oder 3, was Durchschnitt bis gut bedeuten würde.



Der Widerspruch besteht darin, dass Star Wars keine Science-Fiction ist.
Es ist ein Märchen, Fantasy, wegen mir auch Space Opera (obwohl ich das Wort nicht mag), aber keine SciFi.


----------



## alu355 (18. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Widerspruch besteht darin, dass Star Wars keine Science-Fiction ist.
> Es ist ein Märchen, Fantasy, wegen mir auch Space Opera (obwohl ich das Wort nicht mag), aber keine SciFi.



Ach ja, die alte Leier.
Ich hab es mir ja bei praktisch jedem der betreffenden Posts verdrückt, selber auf diese bald religiös anmutende immer wieder vorgetragene Darstellung in anderen Threads zu antworten, weil ich schon weiß in was das ausarten wird, aber scheint ja Zeit zu sein.
Das ist allein deine völlig subjektive Sichtweise der Sache, die als gegeben hier dargestellt wird.
Wahrer wird es deswegen trotzdem nicht.
Star Wars ist eine Space Opera - was wiederum eine Kategorie der SciFi ist.
Ja, Star Wars besitzt Fantasyelemente, aber auch hier stellt sich oft die Frage was davon tatsächlich "Magie" ist und was eigentlich nur nach den Clarkeschen Gesetzen eine hinreichend fortschrittliche Technologie ist, die man von Magie nicht zu unterscheiden vermag.
Da ja die unsäglichen Midichlorians eine Erklärung und Kanon sind, fällt auch die "Macht" nicht mehr komplett darunter.
Das Grundgerüst - wie Raumschiffe, Hyperraumsprünge etc. - ist und bleibt Teil der SciFi.
Märchen?
Praktisch jeder Film der keine Doku ist, ist letztenendes nur ein Märchen...


----------



## Wamboland (18. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der Widerspruch besteht darin, dass Star Wars keine Science-Fiction ist.
> Es ist ein Märchen, Fantasy, wegen mir auch Space Opera (obwohl ich das Wort nicht mag), aber keine SciFi.



Ich nenne es immer ein Sci-Fi Märchen 

Der Versuch mit den Mediclorianern war ja ein Versuch (mMn) das ganze mehr in den direkten Sci-Fi Bereich zu schieben. Aber SW hat nun einmal klare Bezüge und Strukturen die es zum Märchen machen. Aber es ist eben auch Sci-Fi - von mir aus Science Fantasy. Wäre für dich z.b. Riddick Sci-Fi oder nicht? Denn dort haben wir auch Merkmale die es eher in den Bereich Science Fantasy einordnen würde. 

Wenn du den 0815 Zuschauer nach dem Kino fragen würdest, welches Genre der Film gerade bedient hat, würden wohl die überwiegende Mehrheit Sci-Fi sagen.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Dezember 2015)

Warum einigt ihr euch nicht einfach auf den meiner Meinung nach großartigen Begriff *Sci-Fay*?


----------



## Elvis3000 (18. Dezember 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich war ja mit meiner freundin gucken,,und der teil hat jetzt tatsächlich dazu geführt,das sie sich die anderen sechs auch noch angucken will,,,



hi hi, der schuß ging nach hinten los.....


----------



## alu355 (19. Dezember 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Warum einigt ihr euch nicht einfach auf den meiner Meinung nach großartigen Begriff *Sci-Fay*?



Mhja, wie wärs mit der deutschen Version...Sci-Fee?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2015)

Space Tale! So, Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## Panth (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, bei mir kam kein Star-Wars Feeling auf. (Ich hab da wirklich ein eigenes empfinden für , kann sogar genau sagen, bei welchem Spiel/Film ich es hatte und welchem nicht.) Das feministische ertrag ich grad so, aber der neue Bösewicht ... ohh man, 0 Identifikation.


----------



## Rosini (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin zufrieden mit dem, was ich zu sehen bekam. Es kommt das "alte"  typische Flair wieder auf, was uns die CGI-Monster Episode 1-3 nur sehr  schwer vermitteln konnten. Hier merkte man deutlich: Weniger IST mehr.  Die Schauspieler überzeugten mich durch die Bank.



Spoiler



Denoch  halte ich die Besetzung von Kylo Ren für gewagt. Als ich Adam Driver  dann ohne Maske sah, musste ich leicht schmunzeln. Zu Bubihaft, zu  freundlich dreinblickend. Auch wenn seine Rolle einen starken Einstieg  hatte, so wurde jene gegen Ende immer schwächer. Alles in  Allem kann ich aber sagen, dass der Film überzeugt. Über die Kappeleien  zwischen Han und Chewbacca kann ich immer wieder schmunzeln, wenn ich  jetzt noch daran denke. Schauspielerisch von allen Beteiligten eine  starke Leistung. Wer über die eher schwache Storyline und die extrem vielen  Parallelen zu "A New Hope" hinwegsehen könnte, der wird mit dem Film  auch seinen Spaß haben.


Besser als Episode 1-3 auf jeden Fall. Vergleichen kann man Episode 7 mit den 3 genannten Schinken sowieso nicht. Altes Flair, alte und neue Charaktere, viel Krachbum, wenig CGI - Super!


----------



## sniper-isa (23. Dezember 2015)

"Wie kommt es zum Beispiel dazu, dass die Jedi und die Macht scheinbar in Vergessenheit geraten sind und Han erstmal erklären muss, dass doch alles wahr ist (das war schon im Trailer zu sehen, also KEIN Spoiler). Das wirkt ein wenig unglaubwürdig. "

Das halte ich sogar für sehr "realistisch". In der ganzen Geschichte von Ep 4 - 6 traten gerade mal 3 Jedis auf. Zeugen gab es doch auch nicht gerade viele. Die meißten sind in den Schlachten draufgegangen.
Und im Star Wars Universum gibt es wie mir scheint keinerlei Massenmedien, die von den Geschehnissen berichten (hab jedenfalls nie irgendwelche Journalisten gesehen).


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2015)

*Star Wars: Episode 7 - Wenn die Macht wieder Spaß macht - Film-Fazit*

Luke war ja der letzte überlebende Jedi aus dem Krieg gegen Darth Vader und die Sith.

Eine Presse/Journalisten/öffentliche Dokus etc. gab es auch nicht. Der Krieg ist zudem Jahre vorbei. Daß die Jedis in der Öffentlichkeit keinen hohen Bekanntheitsgrad haben ist da nicht verwunderlich. Den Rest regelt die Zeit. Bis hin zum kompletten Vergessen.

Zumal die Zeitzeugen des Krieges über die Jahre auch wegsterben und/oder die Thematik in der Öffentlichkeit nicht im großen Stil verbreiten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Dezember 2015)

Aber die Zeit, in der Jedi in Massen existiert haben ist zum Zeitpunkt von The Force Awakens auch gerade einmal 50 Jahre her.
Da wirkt es schon etwas unglaubwürdig, dass niemand sich mehr an sie erinnern kann.
Das wäre wie, als wenn sich heute hier keiner mehr an die Existenz der Nazis erinnern könnte.
Mit dem HoloNet gibt es auch eine Galaxieweite Kommunikationsplattform, vergleichbar mit dem Internet.
Mit HoloNet News gibt es auch eine Presseagentur. Die stand während des Imperiums zwar unter staatlicher Kontrolle, aber in den letzten 30 Jahren gab es dann ja genug Zeit mit der Propagnada des Imperiums aufzuräumen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Dezember 2015)

Naja danach gabs ja mehr oder weniger Frieden. Die Jedis wurden nicht mehr gebraucht. Und positives vergißt man schneller als negatives. Und wenn das HoloNet den Jedis keine Aufmerksamkeit mehr schenkt nutzt das auch nichts. Zudem gibts wie gesagt nach den ganzen Kriegen nur noch 1 Jedi. Wenn es jetzt noch 1000e Jedis gegeben hätte ok. Aber so ?

Mal ein Extrembeispiel (negativ, was wesentlich länger haftet). Was wäre wenn die Presse, TV und Literatur das Thema 2. WK seit 60 Jahren nicht mehr bringen würde ? Die meisten würden es vergessen, die Überlebenden wollen meistens nicht darüber reden. Viele die diese Zeit aktiv erlebt haben (d.h. zu der Zeit keine Kleinkinder waren, die die Lage nicht verstehen konnten) sind zwischenzeitlich gestorben. Und selbst die Kleinkinder die die letzten Jahre mitgemacht haben sind über 70 Jahre alt.

Was das Thema betrifft merkt man doch schon an einigen Schülern, die nicht mal die grundlegenden Dinge der Historie kennen. Wer war Hitler, wann war der 2. WK ? Trotz Schulstoff ist das Thema bei einigen wirklich nicht mal rudimentär korrekt. Da wird der 2. WK mal eben nach 1914-1918 verfrachtet. Nicht mal Hitler wird stellenweise korrekt erkannt, was mit Leuten wie Goebbels, Himmler, Keitel, Göring, Dönitz, Heß u.s.w. ist ganz zu schweigen. Stellen wir uns dann mal vor wenn die Presse, Schreiber diverser Bücher, das TV etc. das Thema über Jahrzehnte komplett ignoriert hätten. Wie es dann um den Informationsgehalt und das Wissen zum Thema aussehen würde.

Mal in diese Situation hineinversetzen. Unsere Kultur hat den Vorteil, daß wir Informationen aus der Zeit faktisch täglich bekommen. Ob nun in Buchform, als Doku bei NTV/N24, beim ZDF, als DVD/Bluray u.s.w. Wenn das alles seit Jahrzehnten nicht der Fall wäre. Wie sähe es dann mit unserem Informationsstand zum Thema aus ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber die Zeit, in der Jedi in Massen existiert haben ist zum Zeitpunkt von The Force Awakens auch gerade einmal 50 Jahre her.
> Da wirkt es schon etwas unglaubwürdig, dass niemand sich mehr an sie erinnern kann.


Würde ich nicht sagen. Wie war das noch in Episode 4?
Da hatte schon niemand mehr an die Macht geglaubt, siehe Han Solo der sich nicht von Obi-Wans Erzählungen überzeugen lassen wollte. Oder der eine Imperiale am runden Tisch, der Vaders Warnungen über die nicht zu unterschätzenden Kräfte als "Märchen" abtun wollte... Bis es ihm eng um den Hals wurde. 

So wie schon zur Zeit von Lukes bevorstehender Bestimmung der Glaube an die Macht fast nicht mehr existierte, so ist es durchaus denkbar dass auch die Ära der Jedi-Ritter in Vergessenheit geraten ist. Gerade in einer Phase der Diktatur des Imperiums.

Und im Falle SW 7 ist es nun auch 30 Jahre (?) her seit der Todesstern zerstört wurde, und wer war der einzige noch lebende Erbe der Jedi-Ritter? Jepp, Luke. Der EINZIGE noch lebende echte Jedi-Ritter. Und auch eine einzelne Person kann schneller aus den Erinnerungen von Milliarden verschwinden als ein ganzer Bund oder Rat von Jedis.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber die Zeit, in der Jedi in Massen existiert haben ist zum Zeitpunkt von The Force Awakens auch gerade einmal 50 Jahre her.
> Da wirkt es schon etwas unglaubwürdig, dass niemand sich mehr an sie erinnern kann.


Wobei niemand sicherlich übertrieben ist ... hier musste Rey und Finn erzählt werden, dass die Legenden wahr sind. Ich mein, ganz ehrlich: Rey sah mir jetzt nicht so aus, als ob sie mit iPhone & iPad aufgewachsen ist und/oder einen freien WLAN Hotspot in ihrer Unterkunft hatte!  

Was ich damit sagen will ... geh heute in Bergdörfer in abgelegenen Gegenden und erzähl ihnen etwas vom technischen Fortschritt. Ggf. wird dir der Dorfälteste sagen, dass er davon schon gehört hätte ... selbst aber nie etwas gesehen hat.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und im Falle SW 7 ist es nun auch 30 Jahre (?) her seit der Todesstern zerstört wurde, und wer war der einzige noch lebende Erbe der Jedi-Ritter? Jepp, Luke. Der EINZIGE noch lebende echte Jedi-Ritter. Und auch eine einzelne Person kann schneller aus den Erinnerungen von Milliarden verschwinden als ein ganzer Bund oder Rat von Jedis.


Hast du den Film gesehen? Falls nicht ... nicht den Spoiler öffnen. 



Spoiler



In Ep. 7 wird erklärt, dass Luke sich sehr wohl mit der Aus- & Weiterbildung neuer Rekruten beschäftigt hat. D.h. es gab noch andere machterfüllte Personen. Nur weil eben ein Schüler freigedreht ist, was auch immer das heißen mag, hat er die Ausbildung abgebrochen und ist ins Exil verschwunden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Dezember 2015)

Nach dem aktuellen Kanon muss Luke nicht unbedingt der einzige noch lebende Jedi sein.
Bisher ist nicht bekannt ob Ashoka Tano und Kanan Jarrus noch am Leben sind oder nicht.
Die Order 66 überlebt haben sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nach dem aktuellen Kanon muss Luke nicht unbedingt der einzige noch lebende Jedi sein.
> Bisher ist nicht bekannt ob Ashoka Tano und Kanan Jarrus noch am Leben sind oder nicht.
> Die Order 66 überlebt haben sie auf jeden Fall.


Okay, nicht der einzige Überlebende, aber so ziemlich der Einzige der die Jedi-Lehren und das Wissen weitergeben kann und will. Über den Verbleib der Anderen ist ja nix bekannt, wonach man davon ausgehen kann dass diese sich gänzlich fürs Exil entschieden haben und nicht wieder auftauchen wollen.

Allerdings hat Yoda in Episode 6 - den ich mir Sonntag noch gegeben hab - gegenüber Luke selbst (!) ausgesagt, dass nach seinem Ableben eben Skywalker der letzte lebende Jedi sein würde.


----------



## Metalveteran (24. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nach dem aktuellen Kanon muss Luke nicht unbedingt der einzige noch lebende Jedi sein.
> Bisher ist nicht bekannt ob Ashoka Tano und Kanan Jarrus noch am Leben sind oder nicht.
> Die Order 66 überlebt haben sie auf jeden Fall.



...und Ezra ist ja auch langsam, aber stetig auf dem Weg, einer zu werden....

Jakku und Tatooine sind ganz gute Beispiele, das sich das "Wissen" um die Vergangenheit nicht zwangsmäßig überall verbreitet haben muss. Auf den beiden Planeten (und sicherlich noch auf vielen anderen) gibt es nur "überlebensnotwendige" Technik, sprich Nahrungs- und Getränkeequipment. Ich bezweifle, das es dort ein HoloNet gibt. Luke kannte den Krieg der Rebellen gegen das Imperium auch irgendwie nur vom Hörensagen, allen anderen schien das egal zu sein, die hatten ihre eigenen Probleme - überleben. 
Und selbst wenn auf solchen Planeten ein HoloNet existiert hätte - für ein totalitäres System wie das Imperium kein großer Aufriss, Daten verschwinden zu lassen. Siehe Bücherverbrennung, siehe Bibliothek von Alexandria, siehe Website-Fehlercode 501 



@sauerlandboy79: Ich schätze, das war einfach nur eine Annahme von Yoda. Kein Jedi, der die Order 66 überlebt hat, würde ihm ne Nachrichricht zukommen lassen "Moin Chef, mir gehts gut. Bin auf Planet X, falls Du n Jedi brauchst, hier meine genauen Kordinaten...." 
Ausserdem: "Jedi" ist im Grunde nur ein Rang, der verliehen wird. Seit der Order 66 wurde sicherlich kein Anwärter mehr auf den Rang eines Jedis gesetzt. Wie denn auch, ohne Jedi-Rat?

Zum Film:
Vorsicht, Wall of Text^^ Zur Sicherheit als Spoiler markiert, ich hab einfach drauf los getextet.



Spoiler



Beim ersten Mal gucken war ich ein wenig zwiegespalten. BB-8 gefiel mir auf Anhieb (sein "Daumen hoch!" an Finn ist jetzt schon Kult!  ), kindgerechter Disney-Aspekt hin oder her.
 "Snoke" ist ein ziemlich dämlicher Name und passt irgendwie mehr zu dem Viech, das neben Finn aus der Wasserquelle trinkt.

 Warum die Helme der Sturmtruppen unbedingt erneuert werden mussten weiss auch nur JJ. Die Helme der Tie-Piloten und das ganze auftreten von Cpt. Phasma hat mich mehr an die Zylone aus "Kampfstern Galaktika" als an "Star Wars" erinnert. 

Dafür gefiel mir die Maske von Kylo (irgendwo zwischen Vader, Revan und Samurai) sehr gut. Adam Driver ist zwar mMn keine Fehlbesetzung, aber ich hoffe, in den nächsten Teilen besteht seine schauspielerische Bandbreite aus mehr als nur einen leeren, fast trotteligen Blick aufzusetzen. Seine innerliche Zerrissenheit kam aber weitgehend glaubwürdig rüber und lässt viel Raum zur Entfaltung in den anderen Teilen. Dann aber hoffentlich mehr "Sith" und weniger "Vader Fanboy" (was nicht so negativ gemeint ist wie es klingen mag!)

Finn als Charakter gefällt mir sehr gut, auch der Schauspieler macht einen großartigen Job. Das selbe gilt für Rey. Spontan fällt mir nur Charlize Theron ein, die der Rolle NOCH mehr Ausdruck hätte geben können (unabhängig davon, das Charlize total deplaziert wäre weil "zu bekannt").

Bei Hux hätte ich mir allerdings einen etwas bekannteren, gerne auch älteren Schauspieler gewünscht. Im "alten" Imperium hätte so ein junger Typ (der auch nur mäßig kompetent wirkt) NIEMALS so einen hohen Rang bekleiden können - sag ich jetzt mal einfach so.

Logiklöcher in der Story.... hm. Nennen wir es "Ungereimtheiten", die mir das Gefühl geben, noch nicht alles zu wissen. (den Beigeschmack eines Remakes lass ich mal aussen vor, lieber gut kopiert als schlecht erfunden)
Während "Eine Neue Hoffnung" auch als eigenständiger Film großartig funktioniert sind mir das in EP7 ein bissl zu viele Cliffhanger. FN-2187.... ist das nur seine Dienstnummer, oder ist Finn ein Klon? Von wem? Ich dachte, alle Klone stammen von Jango Fett ab?! Ein Nachfahre von Mace Windu, wie in manchen Spektuationen beschrieben, erscheint mir VIEL zu weit hergeholt. Ein Nachfahre von Lando vielleicht?! Fände ich plausibler. Dieser sympathische, aber dennoch schleimige Charmeur hat sicherlich mehr als nur einmal... ähm.... seine "Spuren" bei Frauen hinterlassen. Allerdings gehört sowas nicht in ein "Märchen".
Und wo zum Henker holt der eine Sturmtruppler plötzlich seine Nahkampfwaffe (Vibroklinge?) her???! Einmal den Unterarm geschüttelt, und *zack*, ne Waffe, größer als jedes Blastergewehr. In etwa so plausibel wie "Anti-Haifisch-Batspray" oder "Karussel-Gegendrehungs-Spray".
Aber im Grunde ist das völlig egal, weil Logik nie eine Stärke von Star Wars war. Muss es auch nicht, dafür gibt's ja Star Trek. Die OT war ein auf noch nie dagewesen Art erzähltes Märchen, die PT wollte ein Polit-/Seelen-Drama werden, und die neue Trilogie wird man wohl auch erst nach Abschluss endgültig bewerten können.
Natürlich macht der Film viel falsch. WAS er falsch macht, entscheidet jeder für sich. Aber unterm Strich macht der Film mehr richtig als falsch. Und das ist (zumindest für mich) die Hauptsache.



Wie auch immer. Der Film is geil. Nicht großartig, nicht brilliant.... aber geil! Dafür sind die Fußstapfen der OT einfach zu groß, um das mal eben "im Vorbeigehen" zu toppen. Nostalgische Verklärung inbegriffen 

Aber wenn Benicio del Torro in die Rolle von Thrawn schlüpft (gibt da gewisse Vermutungen... ^^ ) wird wohl auch der härteste Hardcore-EU-Star Wars-Fan nicht mehr wegschauen können  Und ich verwette meinen rechten Hoden, das Thrawn in dieser Trilogie auftauchen wird, gestrichenes EU hin oder her!!! Dafür bietet EP7 einfach zuviel Fanservice (auf Kosten von "was Neuem"), und wenn es im SW-Universum jemanden gibt, der Vader in Sachen "Bösewicht-Coolness" und "Präsenz" das Wasser reichen kann, dann ja wohl Thrawn! ODER ETWA NICHT???^^ Okay, Revan vielleicht noch. Aber das liegt (leider) zu weit zurück, als das da noch Platz für den wäre. Allerdings würd es mich nicht wundern, wenn Disney dafür nicht auch schon einen Plan (sprich: ersten Drehbuchentwurf) in der Schublade liegen hätte.


----------



## luki0710 (24. Dezember 2015)

@Metalveteran
Wenn man sich nach TESB richtet ,dann sind die Jedi eine Religion mit kämpftnder Untergruppe, die Jedi-Ritter. Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du mit Rang meist.


Spoiler



Waren Sturmtruppen überhaupt irgendwann mal Clone? Mir fällt nicht ein ob es darauf einen Hinweis (in der alten Trilogie gibt) .Sturmtruppen reden immer anders ,außerdem frag die Prinzessin doch Luke „ so klein und schon bei den Sturmtruppen
In Episode 7 ist es doch noch klarer, es wird gesagt das Kinder entführt werden ,außerdem ist Finn maximal Pigmente und er kann als Individuum auch denken.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Dezember 2015)

Metalveteran schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> FN-2187.... ist das nur seine Dienstnummer, oder ist Finn ein Klon? Von wem? Ich dachte, alle Klone stammen von Jango Fett ab?!





Spoiler



Stormtrooper hatten schon immer nur eine Dienstnummer und keine Namen, auch im Galaktischen Imperium von Palpatine.
Klone wurden allerdings seit den Klonkriegen nicht mehr verwendet. 
Kurz nach der Errichtung des Imperiums hat Palpatine die Klone abgeschafft und die Stormtrooper zu einer regulär rekrutierten Armee gemacht.
Die First Order scheint das mit dem "regulär Rekrutieren" nicht ganz so ernst zu nehmen und auch Kinder zu entführen, die dann indoktriniert und für den Kampf ausgebildet werden.


----------



## Metalveteran (25. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sitz grad nicht im Kino, aber irgendwie glaube ich, mich an irgendeinen Spruch zu erinnern "wir sollten mehr Clone haben" oder so ähnlich.... daher hab ich das so verstanden, das es durchaus noch Klone in den Reihen der Truppler gibt, nur halt nicht mehr so viele. Werd beim nächsten mal besser drauf achten. Aber im Prinzip ist Deine Erklärung sehr schlüssig, vielen Dank! 



Spoiler



Mit den Erinnerungen scheint es bei manchen aber nicht allzugut zu klappen... in der einen Rückblende, wo Rey "NEIIIN! KOMMT ZURÜCK!" ruft, sagt eine Stimme, die zu 99% zu Han Solo gehört, "Ganz ruhig!". Später erkennt sie Han Solo aber nicht. Naja, wieder einer von den vielen "Cliffhangern" im Film.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (25. Dezember 2015)

So, ich hab's auch endlich ins Kino geschafft und muss sagen - die niedrigen Erwartungen wurden leider untertroffen. Technisch gut; Sound fett; Fanfutter gut; "alte" und neue Schauspieler überwiegend gut ("Kylo Ren" stammt wohl aus dem abgelehnten Spaceballs-Cast) ; künstliches 3D eher schwankend. Aber die ewig gleiche Story wiederzukäuen ist so mies. Ich hatte immer wieder das Gefühl, es wird eine Checkliste der alten Komponenten abgearbeitet. Da soll noch einer an Prometheus rumkritteln - ein Kunstwerk dagegen.
Neben aller kleinen Logiklöcher, 



Spoiler



ein Planet als Todesstern, der dann quer durchs Universum andere Sternensysteme beschiesst? WTF??? Beim ersten Angriff konnte man den anfliegenden Beschuss noch verfolgen, wenn er einige Lichtjahre überbrücken müßte, wäre er dann seeeeehr langsam.


----------



## luki0710 (25. Dezember 2015)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachvollziehbare Physik war noch nie ein Merkmal von Star Wars.


----------



## luki0710 (21. Januar 2016)

So: https://youtu.be/W6d2f3p3qZs


----------



## Frullo (22. Januar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> So: https://youtu.be/W6d2f3p3qZs



Ja, toll, wenn man Film-Inkonsistenzen nur mit Zusatzmaterial erklären kann...


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ja, toll, wenn man Film-Inkonsistenzen nur mit Zusatzmaterial erklären kann...



Dass Finn als Stormtrooper eine Ausbildung mit verschiedenen Waffen genossen hat, auch Nahkampfwaffen, konnte man sich imho im Film erschließen, wenn man 1 und 1 zusammenzählt. Auch ohne Zusatzmaterial.


----------



## Frullo (22. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Dass Finn als Stormtrooper eine Ausbildung mit verschiedenen Waffen genossen hat, auch Nahkampfwaffen, konnte man sich imho im Film erschließen, wenn man 1 und 1 zusammenzählt. Auch ohne Zusatzmaterial.



Achso, deswegen hat er sich auf der Starkiller Base um die sanitären Anlagen gekümmert - wegen der ausführlichen Ausbildung an Nahkampfwaffen


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Achso, deswegen hat er sich auf der Starkiller Base um die sanitären Anlagen gekümmert - wegen der ausführlichen Ausbildung an Nahkampfwaffen



Finn hat als Stormtrooper seinen ersten Kampfeinsatz zu Beginn des Films. Eine Kampfausbildung ist also logisch. Der Stormtrooper der ihn mit der Nahkampfwaffe angreift führt diese für den Zuschauer außerdem als Bestandteil des Waffenarsenals der Truppen ein, anzunehmen dass Finn sich mit Nahkampfwaffen auskennt ist also nur logisch. Egal wie sehr du es als Inkonsistenz sehen willst.


----------



## Frullo (22. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Finn hat als Stormtrooper seinen ersten Kampfeinsatz zu Beginn des Films. Eine Kampfausbildung ist also logisch. Der Stormtrooper der ihn mit der Nahkampfwaffe angreift führt diese für den Zuschauer außerdem als Bestandteil des Waffenarsenals der Truppen ein, anzunehmen dass Finn sich mit Nahkampfwaffen auskennt ist also nur logisch. Egal wie sehr du es als Inkonsistenz sehen willst.



Inkonsistent ist nicht der eigentliche Umgang damit, sondern die Qualität des Umgangs - das er ein hervorragender Trooper ist, geht nirgends im Film hervor, da kannst Du noch so viele Einsen zusammenzählen wollen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Inkonsistent ist nicht der eigentliche Umgang damit, sondern die Qualität des Umgangs - das er ein hervorragender Trooper ist, geht nirgends im Film hervor, da kannst Du noch so viele Einsen zusammenzählen wollen.



Ich hab doch gar nicht gesagt, dass er ein hervorragender Trooper ist. Darum ging es nicht im Geringsten, sondern nur darum, dass er eine Ausbildung genossen hat. 
Dass er sehr gut war geht aus dem Zusatzmaterial hervor, ist aber unerheblich für den Film.


----------



## luki0710 (22. Januar 2016)

Ich habe je das Gefühl das viele den Film nicht aufmerksam geschaut haben.

Man muss nicht das Zusatzmaterial gelesen haben,  es kann einem doch egal sein gegen wenn Finn genau kämpft bzw. ob der Falke eine Küche hat.

Alles was man wissen musste erschließt sich, auch kann man sich  denken das bei recht kleinen Arme der First Order eine Personen so viel kann wie möglich.


----------



## Frullo (22. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gar nicht gesagt, dass er ein hervorragender Trooper ist. Darum ging es nicht im Geringsten, sondern nur darum, dass er eine Ausbildung genossen hat.
> Dass er sehr gut war geht aus dem Zusatzmaterial hervor, ist aber unerheblich für den Film.



Finde ich eben gerade nicht (dass es unerheblich sei) - ein Lichtschwert im Kampf zu führen ist nun mal etwas Aussergewöhnliches, was nicht jeder mit einer Grundausbildung in Nahkampfwaffen beherrschen sollte.



luki0710 schrieb:


> Ich habe je das Gefühl das viele den Film nicht aufmerksam geschaut haben.
> 
> Man muss nicht das Zusatzmaterial gelesen haben,  es kann einem doch egal sein gegen wenn Finn genau kämpft bzw. ob der Falke eine Küche hat.
> 
> Alles was man wissen musste erschließt sich, auch kann man sich  denken das bei recht kleinen Arme der First Order eine Personen so viel kann wie möglich.



Da kann man nun mal anderer Meinung sein, mit Aufmerksamkeit hat das nichts zu tun...


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Finde ich eben gerade nicht (dass es unerheblich sei) - ein Lichtschwert im Kampf zu führen ist nun mal etwas Aussergewöhnliches, was nicht jeder mit einer Grundausbildung in Nahkampfwaffen beherrschen sollte.



Unerheblich bezog sich lediglich auf das Niveau von Finn als Trooper und das spielt im Film eben keine Rolle. 
Warum denn nicht? Es ist auch nur eine Nahkampfwaffe im Endeffekt und es spricht absolut nichts dagegen dass Finn sie auf einem gewissen Niveau führen kann. Und das ist ja nicht einmal ein sonderliches gutes, er verliert sowohl gegen den Trooper als auch gegen Kylo Ren relativ schnell, die Kritik ist also unnötig.


----------



## Frullo (22. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Unerheblich bezog sich lediglich auf das Niveau von Finn als Trooper und das spielt im Film eben keine Rolle.
> Warum denn nicht? Es ist auch nur eine Nahkampfwaffe im Endeffekt und es spricht absolut nichts dagegen dass Finn sie auf einem gewissen Niveau führen kann. Und das ist ja nicht einmal ein sonderliches gutes, er verliert sowohl gegen den Trooper als auch gegen Kylo Ren relativ schnell, die Kritik ist also unnötig.



Für Dich mag sie unnötig sein, für mich ist sie es nicht. Jedem seine Meinung.


----------

